# Race Schedule for M&M



## cjtamu

Okay kids, I talked to Meir yesterday and we're on. Here's the schedule:

March 14

April 14

May 23

June 20

July 18

Few things to remember. One, I had to talk Meir's ear off to get him to agree. We're going to handle track prep, running races, etc. like we discussed before. He reiterated he doesn't want to hear any complaining. I'm all for that, I think we just run things the way we want to run them and people either race or they don't.

Two, this is supposed to be fun, just relaxed, run what ya brung club racing. We're trying to reach out to new racers, people that have bought gas trucks, 1/10 buggies, etc. and don't have any place to race them. We'll run 1/8, truggy, Revo, Slash, whatever shows, mix classes if we need to. Keep a special eye out for new racers that are struggling, we've all been there LOL.

The thing still up for discussion is race fees. Either $10/class, or $15 with a payout at the end, either of the 5 race series or after every race. I'm totally against the series thing, it's just hard for a lot of people to get out to every race with jobs, kids, etc. Better with the $15 and payout at end of race, but that really doesn't help new racers, 'cause they see no chance of getting a payout. I'd prefer $10, no payouts, in the beginning. If we get good attendance and can start splitting classes then we could revisit. But anytime you start racing for money there's going to be beotching, and I hate that. Like to hear from everyone else. If we have a Novice class, maybe we can do like K&M did and give free entry to 1st, half off to 2nd, and 1/4 off to 3rd. Once we get this sorted out Teddy can go to work on the flier.


----------



## cypressvendetta

im cool with whatever, i agree with the money thing... no pay out. people get stupid when they might when a buck or two. schedule looks good aswell in my opinion. I will be up there today from about 10:30 til 2:30.


----------



## Guffinator

No money...I've seen it and it just brings out the worst in people.


----------



## kstoracing

No pay out but a little rincky dink trophy or something. Something you could get at the Dollar Store. 

As long as Meir lets us water the track we should be fine. He usually stays in the store anyway...lol. 

I say just emphasize that it's a club race and not a series and that should lower tensions. I plan on racing 8th and B44 for sure, maybe the Revo. I guess it just depends on the crowd. $10 classes that is inexspensive, that alone should bring out a lot of people. 

See you at the races!


----------



## killerkustoms

April 14 is a tuesday, that can't be right.


----------



## cjtamu

Carp. And the computer I had that calendar on is blown up. Lemme check and I'll fix it.


----------



## cjtamu

For some reason I can't edit that post. It should be April 11. HARC is on April 18, and the way I figure it THRC 18 should be running April 04 and 18. Guff, can you verify?


----------



## cjtamu

Time to get this moving. $10 fee, no payouts, look at it again after 5 races. I'm thinking 11:30 start time, that work for everybody. Once we get that settled we can get the flyer done. Teddy, you still up for that?


----------



## jelias

I was there on Saturday and there were three or four Slashes, two Traxxas electric stadium trucks and two nitro stadium trucks. I'm thinking that if you get the word out to those guys that may not be on these boards, you can get a decent turnout of both Slashes and stadium trucks. 

Myself, I've got my gas truck back together and will be running it for the first time in quite some time on Friday or Saturday. At $10, either my kid or I will be racing it if there's enough to race.


----------



## cjtamu

Yeah Jose, that's why we need the flyers. Once we get the time set I'll post on The Grid, etc. but that still won't get to the new racers. There were 15 Novice racers at the HARC race this weekend, that was cool.


----------



## katjim00

so its over a month till the first race if I read that correct. Chris if I come out I will just bring my gas truck to play with. That track is just right for the losi 8)


----------



## cypressvendetta

im still waiting on the flyers from teddy


----------



## cjtamu

Adam, be sure Teddy puts April 11 and not April 14 like I put originally, LOL. Cool Jim. Yeah, the 8ight works great on that track. But it worked great at The River this weekend too, wondered where you were. Finally starting to shake some rust off. We'll run 1/8 too if enough people want to run. I talked to Tmizzle this weekend and he said he's game.


----------



## cypressvendetta

i'll hopefully (pending the IRS) have the mugen up and going this weekend. some of us that run out at randys on sundays are going to mikes to run onroad and make some offroad aswell, just to toy around abit.


----------



## LT280z

I will have them done tomorrow and will post it up for everyone to print out. If anybody has any input on what the flier should contain throw it out there. I figured the race dates, location, time, classes?, etc


----------



## vwracing56

Can you guys move the races up or down one weekend? hwell: I've got to work on everyone of those days and can't make it :headknock I want to race and also going to miss 8 out of 13 races with HARC.  I'm going to money left and right and can't race that much with you guys...


----------



## cjtamu

Teddy, yeah, dates, time (11:30 race start), classes. 1/10 gas and electric, 1/8, truggy, monster truck, Novice. Then we can get them up at M&M, RC Hobby, Randy's for sure. Maybe Larry's? And the April date is the 11th, not 14th like some dummy posted originally.

Adam, offroad track at Mike's is being torn down this weekend to rebuild for RC Pro race on Feb 21.

VW, wish we could move some. But with all the other racing going on (HARC, THRC18, etc.) those were the dates we're left with. Don't you feel the flu coming on one or 2 of those weekends? We'll be sure you don't end up in any pics if you do LOL.


----------



## Guffinator

Between HARC, THRC and now this schedule, there will be all sorts of RC racing available. It's a good time for RC in Houston!


----------



## Guffinator

BTW, Slash will be here soon


----------



## vwracing56

cjtamu said:


> Teddy, yeah, dates, time (11:30 race start), classes. 1/10 gas and electric, 1/8, truggy, monster truck, Novice. Then we can get them up at M&M, RC Hobby, Randy's for sure. Maybe Larry's? And the April date is the 11th, not 14th like some dummy posted originally.
> 
> Adam, offroad track at Mike's is being torn down this weekend to rebuild for RC Pro race on Feb 21.
> 
> VW, wish we could move some. But with all the other racing going on (HARC, THRC18, etc.) those were the dates we're left with. Don't you feel the flu coming on one or 2 of those weekends? We'll be sure you don't end up in any pics if you do LOL.


Mmm.. Thats not a bad idea.... Start feeling bad around Thursday afternoon and play it off on Friday then BAM call in Sat. morning :biggrin:


----------



## cjtamu

Guffinator said:


> BTW, Slash will be here soon


Waiting on AE to release the SC10, might have to get one of those. I think we can run them together if we make everyone use kit tires, etc. and put a motor limit on the AE truck. I know the Slash comes with a 12T, but it doesn't run like a real 12.


----------



## Guffinator

Sounds like a wreck to the idea of a spec class


----------



## Todd_44

I'm thinking about getting the SC10 when it comes out. Something to play with, may race every now and then.


----------



## cjtamu

Guffinator said:


> Sounds like a wreck to the idea of a spec class


Why? They run 19T Spec classes in buggy, truck, and on-road using different chassis and they're hugely successful. Y'all try to pass your 18R class off as a "Spec" class too, LOL. Why always so negative Mr. Sunshine? Unless one truck has a huge advantage over the other in handling it should be fine. I'd say just use the Slash motor but I think it's a 550 can and the SC10 will probably be for 540. Won't know till they come out.


----------



## Guffinator

The 18R IS a spec class, as only 18r's are allowed.

I don't think I'm negative at all, just a realist. We don't have a spec class either way so the discussion is all academic.


----------



## Todd_44

Why not just make it stock motors or a turn limit on mods. With the stock type tires (no pins) anything else is open. Keep the races 5-6 minutes and batteries won't be an issue.


----------



## cjtamu

Guffinator said:


> The 18R IS a spec class, as only 18r's are allowed.
> 
> I don't think I'm negative at all, just a realist. We don't have a spec class either way so the discussion is all academic.


LOL. The Motek is an 18R like Force's funny car is a Mustang. Spec doesn't mean same car, means same spec within the parameters you define (again, see 19T class).

Todd, I'm kind of thinking along your lines. If the Slash motor will work in the SC10 it would be the way to go, if not then some equivalent. But I'd say stock tires, chassis, shocks, etc. too. If you don't it gets expensive. You should see what Ron has sunk into his "Spec" 18R, LOL. The rub will be if the SC10 handles way better than the Slash. Rumor is that's it's based on the T4 platform, so it might.


----------



## LT280z

It handles much better than a stock slash. Watch this video and see for yourself. It doesnt have near the chassis roll that a slash does and is layed out totally different as far as suspension heights, etc are concerned. Look how low it sits. Ive seen slashes that handle as well but the sc10 comes that way out of the box. Thanks K.Wenger for a great truck!

Houstons own right there! thats funny


----------



## cjtamu

That's what I was afraid of. If it's that much better it won't work, just have to split them up or tie weights to the SC10, LOL. Be kind of like when the Revo killed the MT class.


----------



## Todd_44

The truggy killed the MT class.


----------



## LT280z

Ive seen several slash's that handle just as good. They just dont come that way out of the box like the AE does. They appear to be equal in the right hands.

Hey Chris do you know if the river track is open weekends to practice?


----------



## Guffinator

cjtamu said:


> LOL. The Motek is an 18R like Force's funny car is a Mustang. Spec doesn't mean same car, means same spec within the parameters you define (again, see 19T class).
> 
> Todd, I'm kind of thinking along your lines. If the Slash motor will work in the SC10 it would be the way to go, if not then some equivalent. But I'd say stock tires, chassis, shocks, etc. too. If you don't it gets expensive. You should see what Ron has sunk into his "Spec" 18R, LOL. The rub will be if the SC10 handles way better than the Slash. Rumor is that's it's based on the T4 platform, so it might.


If you meant the Exotek...it's no better then the stock chassis. It retains the same dimensions and same drivetrain.


----------



## cjtamu

Todd_44 said:


> The truggy killed the MT class.


There were a lot of basher/racers who used to show with pimped out Savages, and Tmaxx's, etc. Once the Revo hit you couldn't compete and they went back to bashing. The only regular racers I remember running Revo were Tol and Lyn. I always figured truggy killed gas truck, 'cause if you're running 2 classes it's a lot easier if they share parts.

Teddy, I think they're open Fridays. CV linked you to their website in the other thread. Having to hop your Slash up to compete defeats the purpose of a Spec class. Looking for something where people can get in and be competitive for under $300 or so.


----------



## Todd_44

Agreed on the cheap way to get into it. If there are enough then maybe an open class or something. But it's a little indimidating (sp) for a newbie to try to get into racing and see all the expensive stuff that everybody has. It makes them think they need it in order to race, then they just go back to bashing.


----------



## Guffinator

The problem with open class is that means BL motors and high capacity lipos =$$$. To run with the 'big dogs' requires not only a $320 kit, but another 300-400 worth of motor and batteries.

Of course, speed costs, how fast can you afford to go? I would say that we need to first realize what our goal is. We have plenty of racers around the area, are we targetting new folks or attracting the guys that are already in RC?


----------



## cjtamu

Guffinator said:


> Of course, speed costs, how fast can you afford to go? I would say that we need to first realize what our goal is. We have plenty of racers around the area, are we targetting new folks or attracting the guys that are already in RC?


Both. We just want to have fun, but I really want to see new people in the hobby also. It was awesome to see 15 Novices at HARC this past weekend. That's where a low cost class comes in, but I'd prefer to split novices if possible. We all know how competitive a spec class can be with really good drivers in it and that gets frustrating if you're new. But, it's nice to let newbs see how their car could run if they practice. It will really just depend who shows up as to how classes are split. But Novices on their own, or seed the heats in a spec class like y'all do.

Hoping also that we end up with some of the hard core racers back at M&M and some come back to running 1/10 some along with 1/8. I said from the beginning, whatever it is, if we can race them on that track we will. And it's great for new racers to watch, or people thinking about getting a car. If we get it going, and enough people have fun, then hopefully we have carry over and some of those people start racing HARC, etc. too.


----------



## LT280z

Guffinator said:


> The problem with open class is that means BL motors and high capacity lipos =$$$. To run with the 'big dogs' requires not only a $320 kit, but another 300-400 worth of motor and batteries.
> 
> Of course, speed costs, how fast can you afford to go? I would say that we need to first realize what our goal is. We have plenty of racers around the area, are we targetting new folks or attracting the guys that are already in RC?


There's no problem with an open class as long as people realize its an open class. Open class=mod class.

Should all classes be open in my opinion....Heck no.

Stock class and mod class should be the divisions. I would hate for some kid with a stock type buggy with a stock motor to be put in the same class as me. He would have no chance against my Lipo, 6.5r B44. Actually the best racing usually happens in stock class...on a local level anyway.

Are the classes going to be broken down by mod and stock or is just open?

If its just open than i think this 1/10 thing will be very short lived and not really go anywhere. There has to be a division in order to acheive success.

Ive been asking this question from the start....I need to prep my cars and if there is a stock class i would love to run that as well as mod. If its open i can only run one.

Just trying to clarify.


----------



## LT280z

Im gonna need to put the classes on the flier so lets figure this out asap.


----------



## LT280z

Posted on tech very quickly...Will revise post to look nice and include more info tonight.
http://www.rctech.net/forum/texas-racing/273071-1-10-race-schedule-m-m-houston.html#post5387958


----------



## cjtamu

Teddy, it will just depend on who shows up with what, pretty much like it was at K&M when it was going strong. If enough Mods show up we'll run 'em, Stock, whatever. You can mix Stock and Mod on that track better than you think, lap times are real similar, I've seen Smiley win a Mod class with a Stock motor. If that's what we have to do to get a race then we will. All my stuff has mod motors in it, but I have a couple stockers left too.

Just keep it simple on the flier. 1/10 gas truck, 1/10 electric buggy and truck, 1/8 buggy and truggy, monster truck, Novice, and Slash class. Depending on who shows we may have to combine bugy and truggy, or 1/10 truck and buggy, or whatever. Keep it simple, keep it fun. We'll separate the classes as much as possible as long as we have enough entries to make a class.


----------



## Guffinator

I've got a slash enroute


----------



## GoFaster

Nice. Will you have it for this weekend? Maybe do some bashing after racing.


----------



## Guffinator

I doubt it


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Ron, 

Had a couple of questions about your slash that you were running at the River last weekend:

1) Was that a 6-cell or 7-cell battery? If 7-cell, is the 6-cell significantly slower?
2) What capacity was it? Think a 3000MAH 6-cell will run for 6-7 minutes to make a quailifier?
3) What upgrades have you done? What's the first things to break? Shocks? Hubs? Etc?
4) Or, is the stock truck just super tough?

I've got some B-day money left over, a spare spectrum receiver, and a couple of good 3000MAH batteries, so I'm thinking about grabbing one of these and hopefully if you bring yours, I bring mine, and a few others we can make a class out of it at the HARC races! You in!?!?!? I'm pretty sure I can convince another 2-3 people or so to go out and grab one if we start running them!


----------



## Guffinator

Teddy was telling me about some large Slash races coming up in the upcoming months ahead, SLASHES ONLY type races. They are expecting hundreds of entries. I'm alllll over it son!


----------



## vwracing56

What about electronics? Can we run brushless setup and lipos?


----------



## cjtamu

Most of the Slash classes in TX have been stock. You can change radio gear and maybe servo, that's it. I know Ncontrol in the ATX was talking about an Open Slash class, not sure where they are yet. Get hold of Paul Gartner and ask him.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Here's what I was thinking at the HARC Races:

Run the slash as a $15 class, or $10 as a second class to your buggy or truggy. Payout $5 x # of entries to 1st place. Bone stock. Only radio, servo, & maybe suspension parts can be changed. 6-cell NIMH/NICD or 2-cell lipo max.

Don't want a chitload of rules.....just 3-4 basics. 5 min quals, 5 min mains.

Would any of you guys that race elsewhere come out to the HARC races if we had a class for the slash and it was cheaper? Guff......would you be interested in making a day of it?


----------



## Guffinator

You bet. The only reason that I don't attend HARC races now is that I simply have no interest in 1/8 nitro.


----------



## Guffinator

Just to add though...The slash spec class is growing by leaps and bounds, if you were to incorporate this CV it may be a good idea to get a hold of those rules and be sure we follow them.


----------



## LT280z

I have been investigating the whole Slash craze lately and have come up with the following. 

SPEC SLASH:
N-control and several other tracks are running the slash BONE STOCK no exceptions. The only two parts you can change are the Shock caps to aluminum and the pinion gear to a more reliable harder gear(must still be a 19 or whatever stock is). I personally dont own a traxass esc and will be running a novak XRS(cheapy). Most tracks have said this wouldnt be a problem but if it was a big event or a points race i will have to get the traxass unit.
OOOops...radio and RX are open to change as well

OPEN SLASH: Do whatever you like but u must retain the stock chassis and box rule (size). Brushless, lipo, Beadlocks or rustler wheels with regular 2.2 prolines or similar, etc. Most guys are running the T4 or the XXXtcr shocks on them too. 

Most tracks dont even run open slash on a club level. Some do but the majority is the SPEC slash for the obvious reasons.

Popular set up seems to be the following:

40wt front 1 hole piston
45wt rear 2 hole piston
Bones slightly above level
Front slightly higher than rear

Personally i just built the shocks last night and went 40wt on all four corners with 1 holes in both.

Swapping the sides of the tires seems to be very popular as well on looser tracks.
The biggest improvement you can make to a slash in my opinion is balancing the wheels and tires. They are very heavy and if u watch them spin they wobble like crazy so tuning the suspension is not going to do alot when your whole platform is being shaken to death. Very important in my opinion. Im also kind of weird about the little things so yeah.


----------



## LT280z

From ncontrols website

*Slash Spec*

The newest class at N-Control is based on a specific car, the Traxxas Slash 2WD electric CORR truck. We have chosen to "spec" this class... run it under a detailed specification. This approach keeps the costs down, and the racing tight. The Slash is an amazingly durable car, and is great for all ages.

The Slash Spec class requires a stock Slash, stock ESC and motor, stock tires, and basically stock everything. You may change several things:

- Optional Traxxas aluminum shock caps
- Optional RPM sealed gear cover
- Any brand 18T pinion gear (stock gear ratio required)

Additionally, you may run any 2-cell lipo or 6-cell NiMH battery and any battery connectors. You may solder your motor connectors together. Minor body trimming is allowed, and it is highly recommended that you decorate the stock body uniquely or run a custom CORR body.

*Other Cars*


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I just want the Slash class at the HARC races to be for fun. Maybe an extra class for other guys to get some more track time, and maybe a venue for people who wouldn't necessarily race to come out and have a little fun. I don't want to impose all kinds of stuff on people who are just about having some fun more than competing with each other. Just a "run-what-you-brung" class, but must be a Slash.

Honestly, the more I think about it, I don't think I want ANY rules other than that it be a Slash. I don't care about brushless or brushed, high-cell batteries, stock ESC or aftermarket, etc. I've driven one of these stock, and one of these with a brushless. The stock motor has a CLEAR advantage over brushless because of the amount of traction that the truck has. The brushless trucks are simply un-controllable until you turn the power down to close to what a stock motor/ESC would be. Seriously, on the straights, you won't be able to control the truck with gobs of power.

I want the casual hobby-shop customer who maybe has a Slash with brushless or something or the person who bought one just to play around with ALL to be able to run&#8230;&#8230;.trust me, these trucks are only controllable to a certain point on the track, and the stock motor/ESC is pretty much that point or more. I don't want anybody that has a Slash to be turned away.

What do ya'll think?

Guff, it's the same as with the 1/18 cars&#8230;&#8230;.brushless or brushed, aluminum suspension or plastic, it isn't going to make you win. You could beat everyone with a right out of the box car just by driving clean, fast, and consistent!


----------



## cjtamu

Um, Ted? The Slash comes with an ESC, motor, and radio already installed, LOL.


----------



## LT280z

I would like that...hahaha. I dont have a traxass esc anyway! The seat time with the truck is whats important to me. If im running stock and someone else is running brushless so be it(ill have traction). Whatever you can do to get them on the track is a step in the right direction in my opinion. I will run stockish regardless so bring on the brushless and watch me fly by in the turns!!!!!!!


----------



## LT280z

cjtamu said:


> Um, Ted? The Slash comes with an ESC, motor, and radio already installed, LOL.


Bought it used with out an esc...For $65 i couldnt turn it down!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

LT280z said:


> I would like that...hahaha. I dont have a traxass esc anyway! The seat time with the truck is whats important to me. If im running stock and someone else is running brushless so be it(ill have traction). Whatever you can do to get them on the track is a step in the right direction in my opinion. I will run stockish regardless so bring on the brushless and watch me fly by in the turns!!!!!!!


Exactly what I'm thinking! I don't care how fast your motor is, if you're on stock tires and you're driving a Slash, it can only be pushed to it's limits (which the stock ESC/Motor does that and then some!) I'd bet money that if there were 5-10 trucks racing, and I had a right out of the box RTR, that if I never wrecked and just rolled everything that I could beat a Slash with $1000+ in hop-ups! 

So what's the use in imposing all kinds of rules that might turn people away when we don't even know if it will take off!?!?!?

Ted, would you do something like one of these races if it was $15 and part of the HARC race?

Guff? Ron? Wasson's?


----------



## Guffinator

Sounds good CV, I would just be concerned about tires. If someone gets really wild and starts adapting pin tires or something that would be a huge modification. I agree about the trucks being easily overpowered.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

ok, so has to be a slash and stock tires......


----------



## Guffinator

That might be the way to go. I was at MnM last weekend and there were 2 slashes running. Both had BL and 7 cell packs. One had stock tires and it was all he could do to get around the track, the other had some sort of after market tires and bead lock wheels...he was getting around the track MUCH better. It was obvious that simply adding a different tire made a huge difference, so this is definitely a Pandora's Box.


----------



## LT280z

Courtney Vaughan said:


> ok, so has to be a slash and stock tires......


That would be enough of a equalizer....And yes i would run the harc stuff. I do have to say that I will put M&M before the Harc races though just because were trying to bring back 1/10th. I did notice though that HARC doesnt race every weekend so that does help. Even if we run M&M and dont come to conflicting weekends we will still be running them and people will see us racing them which will hopefully get more interested in the hobby. If a guy comes to M&M on the 1/10th race day and sees the slashes and decides to buy one they will end up at the river track when M&M isnt running im sure. Just like the rest of us.

I race catamarans so occasionally in the summer months i may have a out of town race to attend but other than that im game to do some racing!

I love racing....Doesnt matter if its shopping carts in the grocery store, Street cars @ 4am on desserted roads, boats, r/c, street bikes or whatever..a race is a race.


----------



## LT280z

You could also allow the sc10 to run with the slash class as long as they are running the stock slash tires......The key is to get them on the track.


----------



## LT280z

Fellas continue posting here about the topic at hand. I created a Slash thread so if u have any info on the slash post it there. I will also make a slash owners thread so we can see how many are out there.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I'd say even let them run with stock SC10 tires. No aftermarket beadlocks and Prolines and such though.

Anybody know when the SC10 is coming out?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Check out the SC10......looks basically just like the slash.....I see no reason not to allow it in a 1/10 CORR style class as well.


----------



## Guffinator

I have a saying..."it's not a problem until it's a problem"

The SC10 is based on the T4, just modified a bit to fit under the CORR body. IMO this will make for a better truck, but that remains to be seen. Will it come with softer/better tires? Who knows at this point


----------



## cjtamu

Teddy, none of the M&M race dates conflict with either HARC or THRC18.


----------



## cjtamu

Teddy, where are we on the fliers? I'd like to have those out to the hobby shops by this weekend. Also, shoot me a PM or give me a holler about Ron's stuff. Don't know if he picked up this weekend or if I need to try and meet you.


----------



## Guffinator

He didn't get it


----------



## cjtamu

Guff, we all know Ron doesn't get it. I just need to know if he picked his stuff up this weekend. Ha ha ha ha ha ha! Thanks for the info.


----------



## LT280z

Chris,
Yeah i have rons Box and igniter...No screwdriver with temp gun. Ken said they didnt find a screwdriver. I can meet up with you or drop off at randys or somewhere so you can grab it. Let me know what you wanna do. 

Fliers will be up on the site tonight for print-out. I will have to make the flier a tiff or jpeg so everybody can print. It will definitely be up tonight.


----------



## cjtamu

I'd say jpg if you can, not everyone can handle tiff files. If you want to just drop that stuff at Randy's that will work, I'll pick up later in the week when I'm in that area. Home with a sick kid today, bleah.


----------



## cjtamu

Hey Adam, doubt I'm going to M&M to run 1/10 tomorrow, doesn't look like the weather wants to cooperate. May run up there and drop off flyers.


----------



## cypressvendetta

Chris, Yea I was gonna tell you i wasnt gonna be able to make it because i have to go meet jim out at Mike's to get some parts


----------



## LT280z

I wil drop off some of them at Randy's this weekend Chris.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Let me ask you guys something personally&#8230;&#8230;..and BE HONEST! I'm asking for your honest response, so don't be afraid to pipe up&#8230;&#8230;.and if you don't feel like posting it, feel free to PM me.

I got an email eluding to the fact that I'm bashing M&M, and trying to "steal" 1/10 racing from what you guys are trying to do here in this thread, buy offering a Slash class and trying to promote it at the HARC races. 

Does anyone else feel like I've done this? If so, I apologize and will try and rectify it.


----------



## GoFaster

No. Whoever says so probably does not race anyways. The more racing the merrier. I'd actually race mine at HARC more anyways because I am not going to make a trip just to race the basher truck. I would run it as a second class at an harc race though.


----------



## LT280z

Stealing racers huh&#8230;haha. The fact that someone would email you saying your stealing racers really gets to me. You are simply providing another venue of racing and that my friend is a WIN WIN. This person should of emailed you thanking you for stepping up and providing another venue. Stealing racers is not a reality&#8230;Races will race where they want for whatever reason it may be. Go faster is a prime example as he's only willing to run another class @ Harc events. Others may not want to make the drive, not have the funds, etc so the more venues to race the better. Back in the 90's in this town you could race 3-4 nights a week EVERY WEEK. Even with M&M and HARC running 1/10 you still cant race every weekend so whats the big deal? HARC is doing nothing but a good thing by giving racers another venue and promoting the Hobby. Not to mention it will provide a change of scenery for those that really want to race alot. Back in the day I used to race performance r/c during the week, K&M on Fridays and North Houston speed on Saturday just to keep things fresh and new. YOUR DOING A GOOD THING CV SO DON'T SWEAT IT. MORE VENUES IS NOTHING BUT A GOOD THING. 

The key is to get more people interested in the Hobby&#8230;&#8230;HARC running 1/10 is going to do just that. The more time the cars can spend on a track where they belong the better


----------



## cjtamu

LOL. CV, if I didn't know you were sweating it I wouldn't even bother to respond. I think what you're doing with HARC is awesome, including trying to get some 1/10 going. I'm with Teddy, I hope we end up with 1/8 and 1/10 again at HARC, and Mike's and M&M, and The River and end up with races 2 or 3 days a week. That would be suweet!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Thanks for the props guys&#8230;&#8230;I just want to make sure I'm not stepping on anyone's toes. Everyone's opinions are valid to me and everyone has the right to email me and voice their concerns if it relates to HARC or me personally. 

I try to read all these boards and get a good sense of where people want to go with it, and I've been seeing that everyone has wanted to bring back the 1/10 racing for some time now, but the tracks are beating up the cars and for the money, you might as well go 1/8 scale. Now, with the Slashes, they can take more abuse and can do a little more than say, a 1/10 GT or a 2WD buggy, so they kind of fit in a little between what people want (1/10, cheap entry-level cars to get more people included) and what we actually have to work with (big-arse tracks!).

Man, if K&M were still here, they could make a KILLING doing Friday night Slashes! 

I keep wishing I had an extra $5K and an extra $500/month to rent an old, run-down warehouse, get a used lap counter, bring in some decent dirt, and just have Friday night weekly Slash racing and like Saturday nights once a month or something. I know it'd be a losing deal, but I'd do it if I could afford it!

Anybody have an empty warehouse or a big old barn they want to let us use!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## cypressvendetta

CV: There are a few of us that have been thinking the exact same thing hahaha I've got the computers for the counter system and the PA for announcing races heh


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

So, what would we need? 

You've really got to have something indoors or covered so you don't get canceled because of weather. (again, don't mean to steal away from M&M here&#8230;&#8230;I'm just brainstorming an idea I had in my head)

My opinion is that Friday or Saturday nights would be the way to go. If it's gonna be designed around cheap cars, with little maintenance, and easy for anyone to get into, I'd think it needs to be kind of an event that your whole weekend doesn't revolve around&#8230;&#8230;not even your whole day. Seems like we would get a lot more people that want to run, but can't commit to the high cost of 1/8 scale and don't have as much time.

-*Location:* needs to be indoors or covered, have adequate parking space, pit space. People can bring their own tables/chairs. Again, an old warehouse, an old covered holding pen for livestock, or an old barn would all work if they had some room for parking/pitting. Could it be kept simple so that it doesn't have to be set up as a business and purchase insurance against some one falling down and trying to sue the property owner? Would a simple "run at your own risk" sign on the door cover that?

-*Driver's stand:* $250 worth of wood? I'm sure we have some decent carpenters among us, as well as the basic tools.

-*Dirt & Pipes:* if the floor is concrete, then you need quite a few loads. But even the cheap stuff can be worked into good dirt. If the ground is on grass or dirt, then you only need to dirt for the jumps/obstacles to simulate the varying terrain on an actual CORR track. $200 pipe and $200 for the give-away dirt? $400 total?

-*Bobcat rental:* $100 for one day to place/pack the jumps? Tools like shovels, hoses, etc can be brought by each of the people that help build the track. The track won't need as much maintenance with Slashes or electrics&#8230;..1/8 can really tear up a track. Should be minimal prep time before races.

-*Computer:* N/C. Several of us have laptops that can be used.

-*Software, lap counter, & transponders:* If we strategically place the lap counting loop, I'd bet we can use the little cheap stick on transponders that they use at HIRCR. Like, maybe funnel the track down to where the cars pass the loop in a really slow, rolling turn that's only like 3-4 cars wide. I think that system is only a couple hundred and the transponders are basically like little stickers that cost like $5-10 each.

Thoughts? Am I way off on costs? Anybody have Trey's email to ask him about his timing system?

Again, if I'm thread jacking or stepping in, just say so and I'll move it to a different thread or something.


----------



## cypressvendetta

got access to a couple of tractors heh so eliminate that cost


----------



## LT280z

The key to a "cheap" track in my opinion would be to eliminate the dirt. Many tracks in Europe/Cold climates run on carpet with jumps. This is not as cool as dirt but the cars stay clean, Less maintenance and alot less cost. If you want to change the track just move the jumps and then re-lay the pipe. I know its sounds weak but as long as the track is fun it would work and require alot less work.

A trip to the east coast tought me that there is definite power in numbers..haha. I went to a "Club garage" once that was a really cool idea. These guys would sign a 1 year lease type deal and they all got use of a really nice garage with lifts, welders, etc. The membership was $50 a month each and each person got a key and there weekly time slot. The fridge was full of beer too! This often makes me wonder if something similar would work for R/C. Probably wouldnt but i always think of that place for some reason.


----------



## LT280z

This is by far my favorite "Small" track. Its small but it has enough jumps to make it fun! Great "Back room" track.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

I was blabbing about 1/10 indoor offroad w/carpet jumps a couple of years ago. I know for a fact that we can build jumps/obstacles out of carpeted wood pretty easily. We can even get the pitch right so it makes the cars jump normal instead of just like propping up a piece of plywood. 4" PVC cut in half longways and placed one after another would make an easy whoop section. Would be nice to have a mobile track setup, but would need somewhere to store it.

Only problem I see with that is that the appeal to these things is that they slide/drift in the dirt like a real CORR truck, and running on carpet they wouldn't look realistic, and they would just roll all over the place. So, what about mobile jumps on a dirt lot?


----------



## cypressvendetta

h3ll im game for layin teddy in a parking lot and running the cars into him.... hehehe 
What amazes me is these churches.... for example, next door to my house is a church for about 50 members... they have about 4 acres between the church and my yard that is used for absolutely nothing. What about approaching someone like that to use the acrage, something for the church youth groups to get involded with... I wouldnt be able to talk because I cant babble a sentence w/o a curse word but the rest of you guys could talk heh


----------



## GoFaster

I used to race in a church gym. the floor was actually covered with indoor\outdoor carpet. It had great traction too.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

a carpeted gym you say? hmmmmm........

how did you put down pipe/barriers for lanes?


----------



## cypressvendetta

CV: ygpm


----------



## kstoracing

I think there is enough racers and weekends fro everyone to get a race venue in. Some racers can't see driving an hour to race all day. I think the more venues the better. 

I just wish we could get a track in the S.land M city area...lol


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

anywhere on the West side of Houston would be awesome for me!


----------



## cjtamu

kstoracing said:


> I think there is enough racers and weekends fro everyone to get a race venue in. Some racers can't see driving an hour to race all day. I think the more venues the better.
> 
> I just wish we could get a track in the S.land M city area...lol


I'm about to go back to work on that. Stay tuned.


----------



## cypressvendetta

I may have to find out if the grandmother in law has any more land left.


----------



## GoFaster

I will build you guys an awesome track whenever I win the lottery. lol Put in in a big building like an old K-mart or something. Maybe the old Auchan market. onroad, offroad, electric, nitro, all in one place. Whenever I see an empty building, I just daydream of the track I could build.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Ron, you're not the only one that CONSTANTLY sees stuff like that!


----------



## cypressvendetta

Yea no kidding there is an old gerlands by my house that would be perfect and 290 and huffmiester


----------



## kstoracing

I read in an old rc magazine that a bunch of guys got their local city government to sponsor a few buck to help make a track for public use. That could be an option anyone know some politicians...lol?


----------



## GoFaster

That is exactly what Chris is talking about. I don't think they will provide timing equipment and track care though.


----------



## cypressvendetta

If they fund a track I think we can unarse a timing system and take care of the track care


----------



## GoFaster

We can just race at M&M if we want to do all the work ourselves. lol


----------



## cypressvendetta

Very valid point you make haha


----------



## cjtamu

kstoracing said:


> I read in an old rc magazine that a bunch of guys got their local city government to sponsor a few buck to help make a track for public use. That could be an option anyone know some politicians...lol?


Yes, I do. And Ron's right, that is what I'm talking about. I had some prelim discussions with Parks awhile back and response was pretty favorable, but they don't want to provide timing equipment. Might help with maintenance. I had to table it when my mother in law got sick, but I'm ready to get back on it.


----------



## cjtamu

GoFaster said:


> We can just race at M&M if we want to do all the work ourselves. lol


So, that makes it just like Mike's?


----------



## GoFaster

cjtamu said:


> So, that makes it just like Mike's?


nope, let's go race!


----------



## kstoracing

Are we even going to try and start where we left off, or did it just fizzle out?


----------



## cjtamu

Karl, this is the one race I told Meir I couldn't be at even before the schedule started changing. It's RC Pro at The River that day. Y'all can try to put something together if you want, not sure what Guff's schedule is.


----------



## kstoracing

I was just checking, he needs to kill the weeds and vegitation. Good luck at the River BTW. You going out there tomorrow? If so hope to see you there.


----------



## Guffinator

The last attempt confirmed to me that 1/10th is dead.


----------



## cjtamu

No River for me tomorrow, picking up some lessons for a friend Sat morning. Have to be there at 08:00. Guff, we can get 1/10 going again someday, but it will have to be on a track with no weeds and with jumps LOL.


----------



## kstoracing

Lol, i guess the B44 has to go out of town to see some real action....lol. Is Mike's still considering a 10th scale track? I know that the on-road was being worked on, and they also mentioned extending the off-road a few feet for more national races, just haven't heard any updates on the smaller scale track. 

I wonder if Meir will ever change the layout on his track....lol. How long has it been like that year and a half maybe two...lol.


----------



## kstoracing

I'm tempted to head to Mike's but I would have to verify that with the wife..lol. How does the club race at Mike's run? 2 quals or 3? 5min qual 20 min main? 

I just need to see what she has planned for the W.E.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

Karl, several of us will be at Mike's next weekend (23rd) if you can't go this weekend.

M&M's track hasn't really changed since we built that layout for him back in Dec '07. All he has done is add a little dirt and move some pipes around.


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah I saw on youtube that the only change was that he removed the down slopes. 23rd sounds good, gives me a chance to get ready for the next HARC race...lol. Gotta go to the River tomorrow. 

Oh he did add any dirt, removed is more likely. Only thing is that all the dirt that was on the middle of the track are now in the corners....lol. But at least we have a close place to tune your engine.


----------



## Rancid

I'm usually out at M&M once or twice a week during lunch with my Slash. I would love to see some evening or weekend racing there since its close to me.


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah, I think we should at least try and get some 10th scale action back going on. It helps me with my 8th scale driving. I need to get the T3 back running. B44 is getting LiPo next month so I'll be ready. Worse case I will be making a few trips to Austin to get some 10th action in at least, or SA.


----------



## kilana

I think more people would show up to M&M if their track was in better condition. As it is, you're better off driving an hour (more or less) to the River Track or Gulf Coast (Mike's) as they provide a more challenging, yet fun track to drive on. It's worth the fee you pay.

About a year or two ago, there used to be a minimum of at least 10 racers (all 1/8th scale) there just about every Saturday...and that's not including the beginners and other "scale" drivers. Bottom line...it was worth the fee you paid (IMO).


----------



## Guffinator

kstoracing said:


> Yeah, I think we should at least try and get some 10th scale action back going on. It helps me with my 8th scale driving. I need to get the T3 back running. B44 is getting LiPo next month so I'll be ready. Worse case I will be making a few trips to Austin to get some 10th action in at least, or SA.


I'm a firm believer that racing 1/18th scale benefits 1/8th. The smaller the car the more precise it becomes, at least it seems so to me.


----------



## kstoracing

Guff, saw you over the weekend didn't introduce myself though. I was the tall guy looking at you guys fly allover the track....lol.

Got my rc18t working over the weekend so look for a new guy showing up occasionnaly. The little thing hauls. It's funny seeing the little thing go fast as my larger scales. I just hope I don't hit anything. i would have to gear it down for the track, might end up in the fence otherwise...lol. 

Maybe one day we can all get together and help and change the track at M&M so we can set it up to get some more people out there. I can spare a day. After 3years of the same layout i think a change or two is in order. My 10th scales need some more action.


----------



## kstoracing

I dont mind paying 5 to 10 to practice. i do mind paying 50 filling up my tank for the week and it only lasting 2 days. 100mi trip adds up just to practice on a track, race i uderstand practice, i can't drive that far every weekend. It's an hour just to get there compared to 20 minutes.


----------



## Guffinator

kstoracing said:


> Guff, saw you over the weekend didn't introduce myself though. I was the tall guy looking at you guys fly allover the track....lol.
> 
> Got my rc18t working over the weekend so look for a new guy showing up occasionnaly. The little thing hauls. It's funny seeing the little thing go fast as my larger scales. I just hope I don't hit anything. i would have to gear it down for the track, might end up in the fence otherwise...lol.
> 
> Maybe one day we can all get together and help and change the track at M&M so we can set it up to get some more people out there. I can spare a day. After 3years of the same layout i think a change or two is in order. My 10th scales need some more action.


Were you the dude hanging out with the Preacherman?

Yeh, gear down, turn down the HP. Those little things will do 50 mph in the blink of an eye but that won't help you one bit on the track.


----------



## kstoracing

Yeah, that was me. 

Yeah, I have the Tekin 8k Kv and had it on the street and it hauls. Surprised the hell outta me. Like "Why do I need this little thing going so fast." The reaction time on these little things are like instant. I think I found you guys secret...lol.


----------



## Rancid

I think the current set-up could be easily modified in an afternoon to make it a bit more fun. You could make a triple on the back straight (triple for fast cars, double single for Stock Slashes), a double on the section after that, and a step-up/step-down in the back left corner. With some grooming it could be a more fun track.


----------



## kstoracing

That back straight use to be a double. Years it ago it was a triple, I remember clipping the fence and needing a new front arm and pin holder. For that reason I rather see a triple on the infield....lol. It would be nice to make it a little different. I think it comes down to he doesn't have the man power to change it. It's usually just him working on it, besides the helper he gets on Friday to pick up the loose dirt.

If we can get together on a Saturday morning to do some changes and make it race ready. I will donate my time and "muscles" to move some dirt around...lol.


----------



## cjtamu

Talk to Meir, pick a weekend. Or I'll talk to him this week. He'll let us do it as long as he doesn't have to buy dirt or rent equipment. I don't see any way there's going to be racing this weekend though. I can't be there and neither can Guff, I'll let Meir know. Maybe the guys not running RCP this week can do another organized play day like last time.


----------



## Courtney Vaughan

So, as long as he doesn't have to spend any money, do any work, he'll let you fix his track for him and then charge you practice fees to run on it?


----------



## Guffinator

Courtney Vaughan said:


> So, as long as he doesn't have to spend any money, do any work, he'll let you fix his track for him and then charge you practice fees to run on it?


Not exactly true, he typically covers for the upgrades to the track as long as he does n't have to provide the labor.


----------



## kstoracing

No, I wasn't thinking anything imediate maybe a couple or few weeks out. I believe he would care if we changed the track or not. I think his deal is if it improves his facility to bring in people he's fine. Just don't sue him...lol.


----------



## cjtamu

He already told me he wasn't buying any more dirt or renting equipment. For his purposes (giving people a place to play with the cars they just bought) the track is fine. I'm sure he'd let us bring in a load of dirt and move it around if we wanted to. I wanna get up and scope the new layout at Mike's and see how it works for 1/10.


----------



## Guffinator

cjtamu said:


> He already told me he wasn't buying any more dirt or renting equipment. For his purposes (giving people a place to play with the cars they just bought) the track is fine. I'm sure he'd let us bring in a load of dirt and move it around if we wanted to. I wanna get up and scope the new layout at Mike's and see how it works for 1/10.


The dirt is probably still going away is the reasoning behind this I would bet.


----------



## cjtamu

Don't know, haven't heard for a bit. Going to try to swing by tomorrow.


----------



## GoFaster

Wasting you guys time. We'd have better luck letting Sugar Land put a track in the middle of the mall parking lot. lol


----------



## Verti goat

Just going over some dead forums and found this one interesting. Anybody know what the finale to this story was? Were there ever organized races? Was the track ever worked on? Does anybody go there to drive? Just curious. It's like a story with no ending...


----------



## kstoracing

No races ever made it. The track is maintained to keep the weeds from over running. It's a good place to tune you engine if you live near by and want to run it on a track and not the street. The layout hasn't changed in what.....3 yrs.


----------



## cjtamu

Weather, couple schedule changes, etc. kept any real racing from happening. Turned into a an organized playday which was still fun. Then Big Phil came up with a layout at Mike's that was great for 1/10, so we can run there.


----------

